# New channels showing in online guide



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

ch 306 DTV - no title 
ch 352 DTV - no title
ch 323 UPLF - Uplift TV
ch 324 AA- Americas Auction


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

I am just guessing on channel 306 to be a new superstation WPIX or KTLA? 

Would love to see more out of town local news. 

8-26-07


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> ch 306 DTV - no title
> ch 352 DTV - no title
> ch 323 UPLF - Uplift TV
> ch 324 AA- Americas Auction


Geez.. I hope these are real channels we'd want to watch.. we don't need any more shopping channels.

Can't wait to see the new HD channels pop up in the guide anyday now.. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We're all waiting with bated breath.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Another channel showing now Ch 268 IRTV


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

None of those showing in my guide....


----------



## R.I Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

willis3 said:


> None of those showing in my guide....


Mine either.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow...I wonder what "Americas Auction" is...

Bottom two already posted here, btw...


----------



## Badger (Jan 31, 2006)

syphix said:


> Wow...I wonder what "Americas Auction" is...
> 
> Bottom two already posted here, btw...


Americas auction was on D* until a couple of weeks ago up around 223 or so. It's an auction site with mainly jewelry, coins, and more.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

CH 691 (USA) also showing up


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

604 (MOR) off the air....


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ch 219 & 221 for BigTenNetwork probably.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I believe 220 is reserved for the Big Ten Network.


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

R.I Matt said:


> Mine either.


ONLINE guide...


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

N5XZS said:


> I am just guessing on channel 306 to be a new superstation WPIX or KTLA?


That would be sweet!


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Ch 219 & 221 for BigTenNetwork probably.


That's a bold prediction 

The guide data for channels 218, 219, and 221 explicitly state "Big 10 alternate channel".


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

rabi said:


> ONLINE guide...


What is the difference between the "ONLINE guide" and the regular guide?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

GeorgeLV said:


> That's a bold prediction
> 
> The guide data for channels 218, 219, and 221 explicitly state "Big 10 alternate channel".


Makes perfect sense, as they will often be showing multiple games simultaneously.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

purtman said:


> What is the difference between the "ONLINE guide" and the regular guide?


One is online, one is on your receiver/DVR


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> CH 691 (USA) also showing up


691 is probably tied to the US Open tennis.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> One is online, one is on your receiver/DVR


I'm assuming that this only applies to the networked setups. I don't have a network setup with my HR20. It's just a typical install.


----------



## jcurrier31 (Dec 15, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> CH 691 (USA) also showing up


690 = US Open Mix
691 = US Open USA (attached to mix)
692 - 696 = US Open match channels


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

purtman said:


> I'm assuming that this only applies to the networked setups. I don't have a network setup with my HR20. It's just a typical install.


Um, no. What he meant was, the regular Guide is what you see on-screen when you press the Guide button. The ONLINE Guide is what you see when you log into your account on Directv.com.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*Launches August 30*
*Big Ten Network*
Available on DirecTV
Channel 220

~Alan


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Um, no. What he meant was, the regular Guide is what you see on-screen when you press the Guide button. The ONLINE Guide is what you see when you log into your account on Directv.com.


Got it! Thanks. I never looked at the guide on-line before so it was new to me.


----------



## R.I Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

rabi said:


> ONLINE guide...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> *Launches August 30*
> *Big Ten Network*
> Available on DirecTV
> Channel 220
> ...


Is this channel going to be SD or HD? Or will it switch to HD automatically when an HD program comes on and the IRD is HD capable?


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Is this channel going to be SD or HD? Or will it switch to HD automatically when an HD program comes on and the IRD is HD capable?


Same question I was going to ask!

But either way, we will find out tomorrow, heh? :lol:


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I know they haven't started HD broadcasts yet but his Big Ten Channel 220 certainly doesn't look like an HD channel to me.  It looks just as awful as most of the other SD channels.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Steady Teddy said:


> I know they haven't started HD broadcasts yet but his Big Ten Channel 220 certainly doesn't look like an HD channel to me.  It looks just as awful as most of the other SD channels.


It isn't an HD channel at this point, and won't be until the new bird is ready to go. Why would you expect it to look different from other SD channels?


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Steady Teddy said:


> I know they haven't started HD broadcasts yet but his Big Ten Channel 220 certainly doesn't look like an HD channel to me.  It looks just as awful as most of the other SD channels.


That's because 220 isn't an HD channel


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Ah, OK. So the games will be broadcast in HD starting Saturday but we won't be able to see it yet. Oh well.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

No the games will not be in HD this Saturday.

Unless D10 lights up.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Carbon said:


> No the games will not be in HD this Saturday.


D* subs won't get them but, according to this TV schedule, the network will broadcast 5 games in HD.


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

Regarding new channels showing up. I'm in the Norfolk/Virginia Beach DMA even though I'm in North Carolina. So my locals (with a couple of NC stations) are from Virginia.

Now my H20 and the online guide show Raleigh,NC DMA stations, most marked HD.

Does this mean I'll be getting both?


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> D* subs won't get them but, according to this TV schedule, the network will broadcast 5 games in HD.


That stinks...


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

More channel numbers showing up and changes
305-ION moved from 255
255 is showing DTV-To Be Announced
270-DTV To Be Announced


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

jamieh1 said:


> More channel numbers showing up and changes
> 305-ION moved from 255
> 255 is showing DTV-To Be Announced
> 270-DTV To Be Announced


why is that ?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's the Government.

Black helicopters.

Put on your foil hats NOW!


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> It's the Government.
> 
> Black helicopters.
> 
> Put on your foil hats NOW!


K thoght is was DirecTV HD gameplay ...:grin:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Do not touch that dial. We are in control of your set now.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Also, BSchneider has posted that Smithsonian HD should be coming soon to channel #267.

I wouldn't be surprised to see DirecTV rearrange some more channels, and we can all expect more channel numbers to pop up on the guide for the HD channels that aren't simulcasts...

~Alan


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Been alot of channels moving around over the last few months.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Vs now moved to 603 and ION moved to 305.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

even more...

315 - to be announced
320 - to be announced
364 - to be announced


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

What about #267?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

purtman said:


> What about #267?


Smithsonian-HD

~Alan


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

It shows Smithsonian now on 267 or is it just in the guide?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

dvisthe said:


> even more...
> 
> 315 - to be announced
> 320 - to be announced
> 364 - to be announced


315 and 320 have been on the air part time for several weeks now, PAID PROGRAMMING

364 also


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

purtman said:


> It shows Smithsonian now on 267 or is it just in the guide?


BSchneider said that Smithsonian-HD would be on 267, but as of now, it's neither on 267 or in the guide...

~Alan


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I had known that Smithsonian would be on 267 for a while. I should have been more specific with my question. Sorry about that.


----------

